# Sub-floor sheeting install Q.



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Has anyone seen 3/4" OSB floor sheeting installed where the joints are not staggered? 20x24 room addition with the 4x8 ends butted to each other.  In my 30 years of inspection and construction I have never seen this done before? Homeowner mistake.  It's glued and will have concrete board and tile floor added at the finish stage.  Would you request this be tore out and redone or do you think that concrete board placed and staggered over the seams will suffice?


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't think there is a requirement to stagger unless it is in the plywood instructions...


----------



## Joe Engel (Aug 7, 2017)

Sounds like a novice error to me. I think it's a "general good carpentry" practice. APA Sturdi floor specs recommends "staggered end joints" in their drawings but not in the text. Can you have the joints blocked?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2017)

You also indicate that they are "butted? No space between?
What are they attached with (nails, screws, ringshanks,) ?
Are attachments into solid materlal without shiners?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Joe, you are correct a novice error. All the end butts land on floor joist.

ADAguy, attached with gun nails into FJ's and not much space between butts.


----------



## JBI (Aug 7, 2017)

Agree that it is an error, but 3/4" is typically tongue and groove, so possibly less critical?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2017)

What of side to side, solid blk'g beneath?, did nail heads depress surface of panels (over driven?)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2017)

No over driven nails and no blocking between FJ's, OSB is T&G. FJ's on 16-inch O/C, not much deflection. I wondered if if cold be strapped prior to cement board application or even if that would be necessary?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2017)

install cement board 90 degrees to OSB with stainless steel screws.


----------

